# Jenny (Emglo) k model air compressor pump on old Craftsman 30-gallon tank



## jkim13 (Nov 19, 2022)

I purchased a used compressor from local craigslist recently for $150 replacing a 10 years old Harbor Freights compressor that served well for more than 10 years.

The reason I bought it was the Jenny (Emglo) K model attached to the old Craftsman 30-gallon compressor tank.

That pump is made in the USA and operates very quietly compared to the old compressor.

If the pump fails, all parts are available and easy to fix because of Made in USA

Hope it lasts long for me.
Jkk


----------

